
Godot Rust - homarp
https://hagsteel.com/posts/godot-rust/
======
kroltan
Which demonstrates my main peeve with Godot currently:

It was made for GDScript as much as GDScript was made for it.

Both the C# and Rust integrations _work_ , but they feel so wrong because the
whole engine was designed in this ultra-dynamic style. You end up writing
different code than you would otherwise when using those languages, to an even
greater degree than in other engines. You end up writing GDScript with a
different syntax.

I'm not saying the GDScript way is fundamentally wrong, and besides this issue
I think Godot is a great engine, but it is clear that in the current scheme,
every other language is a second-class citizen.

~~~
ForLoveOfCats
I've been writing C# with Godot for well over a year and a half now. I've had
technical issues, especially early on due to how immature it was, and I have
my own gripes with some APIs which is natural with something as wide scoped as
a game engine. That said I don't have to step outside the static typed
safezone very often and the instances where that is required is being reduced
heavily over time. GDScript got static typing and basic support for static
analysis which is being improved and expanded upon even further in 4.0. At
this point in time I would say that C# support specifically has nearly reached
first class citizen status and with the API changes in 4.0 which are making
signals and others more static will further improve the situation.

